# Informal Meetings



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi guys! I've recently joined this wonderful club, and I hope to become more actively involved when I move to D/FW!

I live out in Lubbock at the moment, but I make trips to D/FW to visit friends & family somewhat frequently. I was wondering if anyone from the club has any interest in meeting up somewhere (LFS, lunch/dinner, etc.) sometime? I'd love to spend some time with people that share the same interests as I. Do you guys do this? I'd love to make a meeting, but with work and all, it can be difficult. What do you say?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hm, I don't think we meet outside of the monthly meeting, other than to exchange plants and that is not too often.

Personally I can do very much anything any time because of the way my work is.

--Nikolay


----------



## TurbineSurgeon (Sep 11, 2004)

Look me up anytime you are in town. Send a PM from here or "the other place" (if the server's up) and we'll do something.


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

hey me too!
its the summer and so i have more time. so, give me a shout (pm) when you're gonna be in town and we can hook up and talk plants (or algae if we talk about my tank)
kris


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Any time you're in Charlotte, NC feel free to look me up! Ricky or Niko can confirm, I'm about as informal as it gets.


----------

